# help



## james44 (May 30, 2017)

i love going to the gym , playing table tennis and going for long walks , but since i've been diagnosed my BG readings keep dropping to under 4 and i feel wobbly and ill , any advice would be fantastic , thanks


----------



## Copepod (May 30, 2017)

It's worth reading up about the physiology of exercise with diabetes. As you have type 2, www.teambloodglucose.com probably has the most help in one website. www.runsweet.com is also useful, but aimed more for type 1s than type 2s.
I rediscovered table tennis last summer at a free try / coaching session at a park table, but sadly haven't been able to find a partner, bats and ball when I have time to play since. Maybe this summer...


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 30, 2017)

Hi James

I think I read on another thread you're on gliclazide?  I don't have any experience of that but are the lower levels after you've been exercising or all the time?  Exercise will lower blood glucose levels for everyone but those on insulin and bg reducing meds like gliclazide need to take extra care when exercising.  You really need to have some carbs before and maybe after you exercise (it's a bit trial and error) and speak to your diabetic team about what's happening when you exercise and they may review your medication.  You should always keep some fast acting glucose to hand when your levels are dropping below 4 and you feel wobbly.


----------

